# magic jack phone recommendation



## pjrose (Mar 6, 2010)

Can you recommend a phone for the Magic Jack?  We'd like a smallish one, so it wouldn't be bulky if we take it with us on a trip.  We tried a few cheapos from WalMart and Target, but they either didn't work at all or didn't work well.   Right now we're using one that's probably 15-20 years old, but it has a short in the cord so we have to hold it "just right".   (It is not a removable/replaceable cord.)


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 6, 2010)

We have the basic AT&T Princess phone for ours ($5 at Officemax) at home, but usually use whatever phone is in the unit when we travel. So far all have had a modular jack to plug in USA, Europe/ Asia. We carry an AT&T cell w/int'l plan, Skype and MJ when we travel. So far something has worked everywhere at less than local phone-card rates.... Jim


----------



## isisdave (Mar 8, 2010)

I have tried MJ with mixed success, and I suspect that using an old, totally non-electronic phone might work best.  Like an old Princess phone that Passepartout suggested.  Look in yard sales or query "vintage telephone" on ebay. Of course it'll be 100 times the size and weight of the Magic Jack ... not so portable.


----------



## libraria99 (Mar 8, 2010)

We use a Presidian 5.8 GHZ purchased at Radio Shack.  The only problem we have had with it is the battery plug-in getting loose.  But that is an easy fix.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 8, 2010)

libraria99 said:


> We use a Presidian 5.8 GHZ purchased at Radio Shack.  The only problem we have had with it is the battery plug-in getting loose.  But that is an easy fix.



Is that a cordless phone with a separate base?


----------



## Happytravels (Mar 9, 2010)

*MJ*

Can someone tell me how this actually works?  I have seen some advertisement on it but well


----------



## pjrose (Mar 9, 2010)

MagicJack is a little device, around the size of a thick credit card, that plugs into a USB port of your computer, and then you attach a corded phone into it.  It allows you to make phone calls through the computer, at no charge for domestic long distance (Other than the initial $39 for the first year and $20 per year afterward, less if you renew for five years).   Look at it on MagicJack.com.  If you take it and a laptop on vacation, you can call for free instead of incurring costs by using the phone system of wherever you are staying.  You can also call internationally - calls home to the US FROM Mexico are completely free.  Calls FROM the US to other country are very low cost.  

It's one of those things that sounds like a telemarketing rip off, but it actually works quite well.  Like many TUGgers, we got rid of our long distance service and have saved quite a lot of money using MagicJack instead.  Two thumbs up!


----------



## mshatty (Mar 9, 2010)

You don't even need a phone if you have a microphone on your computer.  It will work like Skype and you can talk through your microphone and listen through your speakers.  You have to set the MJ options to operate this way vs. through a telephone.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 9, 2010)

mshatty said:


> You don't even need a phone if you have a microphone on your computer.  It will work like Skype and you can talk through your microphone and listen through your speakers.  You have to set the MJ options to operate this way vs. through a telephone.



But then why bother with MJ instead of Skype, for which you don't have to buy anything?


----------



## libraria99 (Mar 10, 2010)

pjrose said:


> Is that a cordless phone with a separate base?



Yes it is cordless, sits on a base next to our computer


----------



## wandering gnome (Mar 11, 2010)

It is my understanding that if you want to use magic jack to receive calls, you must leave your computer on.  Is that accurate?  How does skype work?


----------



## Janis (Mar 11, 2010)

The reason I use Magic Jack instead of SKype is that once you purchase MJ, you only pay one nominal fee for an entire year of free local and long distance calls (I think it's about $30)

With Skype - unless you pay an additional fee, the person you are calling must be logged onto Skype also - you can't call FROM Skype to a landline or cellphone.  With Magic JAck, you can call any phone that you want


----------



## markbernstein (Mar 11, 2010)

Both MJ and Skype have their costs, though it's small in both cases.  I have and use Skype.  MJ is (rounding up) $40 for the gadget and first year, $20/year thereafter.  The free version of Skype will only call other Skype users - unlimited local and long distance to other phones is $30/year.  If you want to use a regular phone, you'll need MJ, since Skype, being software, has no place to plug in the phone.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 11, 2010)

*Clarifications*

Both MJ and Skype can call landlines and cells.  Domestic MJ calls are included in the annual fee, MJ calls TO countries other than the US are at extra cost though MJ calls FROM other countries to the US are included.

Skype to Skype (computer to computer) is free worldwide and both parties must be online; if I receive a Skype call I get the notification by audio and blinking icon.  Skype also has chat/IM capability.  Skype to physical telephone has a low cost, dependent on the country(ies) involved, and deducted from an account you can set up. 

To receive calls on MJ you have to have your computer on and MJ and the phone plugged in.  However if it is off, the caller will have the option to leave a voice mail message, which will be sent to you via email.  (You click on a little icon that plays an audio-recording of the message).

I use both - MJ for free domestic long-distance calls and calls home from Mexico, and Skype for international video (or not) calls.


----------



## e.bram (Mar 11, 2010)

If you know someone in a foreign country, they can use it to call the USA for free(almost) and have a USA phone number which can be called from another regular(land or cell) phone You can also call them from a usa phone as a usa calll. Can't be done with Skype.


----------



## Lee B (Mar 13, 2010)

Although highly unlikely, you might not be able to use the phone in the TS unit on your magicJack if that phone is part of a digital system.  The mJ wants a standard analog home-type of phone.

I bought a cheapo Emerson phone at Wal*Mart that works fine and is lightweight and not very big.  If the phone where I'm going is better, I'll use it instead.  A disadvantage of the Emerson phone is that its base is very light and if I stretch the handset cord much, the base moves.  It has no moving part though, so I can rest something on it to anchor it.

I plugged an oldie Trimline phone into my mJ and its bell was too power-hungry for the mJ to ring it (maybe because it was on a laptop instead of a desktop?).  I wouldn't take it on a trip anyway because it's so heavy.

The mJ calls are asymetrical.  Sometimes the other party has a problem hearing you and sometimes you might have a problem hearing them.  This is seldom and not very serious, though.  I use mine a lot for calling long distance for no charge.  You have to remember that the mJ is sharing the network with your computer, so don't try to download something while on the phone.  The download will compete with your phone call for network resources.

When I'm away with only my cell phone and my mJ, I'll make calls using the mJ and receive calls with my cell phone.  If the cell call might run long, I'll just call them back with the mJ.  Besides the voicemail option, you can forward your mJ calls to another number when your computer will be off.

You are not supposed to unplug your magicJack from your computer at any old time.  Down in the right end of that bar at the bottom of your computer screen is a tiny icon with some green in it (I don't know what the icon is supposed to represent).  When your mouse is on it, a box says, "Safely Remove Hardware."  Click it to see a box saying something like, "Safely remove USB Mass Storage Device - Drives (F:, E)"  Click that box and in a few seconds it will say you can safely remove the device.  I understand that not doing this procedure is unlikely to hurt the mJ, but why take the chance?

This is cute:  you can press the Flash button on your mJ phone and the other party will hear music until you press Flash again.  Unlike with a Hold button however, you can't hang up your phone while they are waiting.  It will disconnect.  I believe that the music originates at your end somewhere, so if the other party is distant, the music sounds pretty lame.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 13, 2010)

When I pull my MJ out of the USB port the Mac OS growls at me about removing devices.  I do it anyway, as I'm on a laptop and don't want to be tethered to the MJ and phone.  I only plug it in when I'm planning to make a long distance call.  I don't think disconnecting it this way has led to any problems.....


----------



## spirits (Mar 14, 2010)

*Timley post*

Magic Jack has just recently been advertised on our tv.  We live in Canada and had not heard of it before.  I was just ready to ask Tuggers for their opinion and low and behold...... here you are.  If you go to pissed consumer website there are a lot of complaints re customer service.  My impression was that this is just a come on tv informercial for an overpriced gaget until I started reading these posts.  Please keep them coming.


----------



## cayman123 (Mar 14, 2010)

We find Ooma very reliable and it's been an excellent option for us. We use this at home daily, not at our TS yet, although it is certainly portable. Magic Jack had more negative reviews at the time we researched it (6 months ago). Just another option for you to consider, and it's available widely- target, Costco, walmart, etc.


----------



## spirits (Mar 14, 2010)

*Not available in Canada*

Just googled Ooma and according to their site not in Canada yet.  But will keep a look out.  Thanks


----------



## mshatty (Mar 14, 2010)

pjrose said:


> But then why bother with MJ instead of Skype, for which you don't have to buy anything?



The difference is free Skype you can only speak computer to computer.  With MJ you can dial phone numbers and speak via telephone number.  To call a phone number on Skype costs money/monthly subscription.


----------



## mshatty (Mar 14, 2010)

pjrose said:


> When I pull my MJ out of the USB port the Mac OS growls at me about removing devices.  I do it anyway, as I'm on a laptop and don't want to be tethered to the MJ and phone.  I only plug it in when I'm planning to make a long distance call.  I don't think disconnecting it this way has led to any problems.....



You have to eject the MJ first before removing.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 14, 2010)

mshatty said:


> You have to eject the MJ first before removing.



SHOULD, yes, but whether I HAVE TO is the question.  Whenever I close the lid of my laptop, MJ gets unhappy (or tells me when I get back on again).  I usually don't bother to eject it, and it doesn't seem to be a problem.....


----------



## pjrose (Mar 14, 2010)

spirits said:


> Magic Jack has just recently been advertised on our tv.  We live in Canada and had not heard of it before.  I was just ready to ask Tuggers for their opinion and low and behold...... here you are.  If you go to pissed consumer website there are a lot of complaints re customer service.  My impression was that this is just a come on tv informercial for an overpriced gaget until I started reading these posts.  Please keep them coming.



For around $30 a year vs spending that much per month on our long distance carrier, it was worth the chance.  We have saved hundreds of $ with it and have had absolutely no problems at all.  We've never needed customer service.  It is one of the few infomercial gadgets that really does what it says.  

The only problem we've had is finding a small inexpensive phone that works well - we bought several cheapos of the WalMart variety, and either their buttons didn't work or something else.  Now we're using an older phone, but it has a short in the cord.  Those phones didn't work plugged into the wall either.  When we tried MJ with cordless phones, they competed with the cordless phones on our landline.


----------



## mshatty (Mar 14, 2010)

pjrose said:


> SHOULD, yes, but whether I HAVE TO is the question.  Whenever I close the lid of my laptop, MJ gets unhappy (or tells me when I get back on again).  I usually don't bother to eject it, and it doesn't seem to be a problem.....



I do it the same way with my Mac and when I re-open the lid, it seems to start working again with a warning that it was removed correctly before.


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 14, 2010)

I used to lug my laptop with me on trips to far off lands but found the hotels usually had reasonably priced business computers for emails and tobacconist stores sold phone cards ... in Paris 6 months ago I bought 800 minutes on a card for about 8 euros and cold call anyone I wanted in NA from my hotel room without charges.  Had minutes left over, so it was a good deal IMO and I didn't have to pack my laptop.  The Paris hotel, btw, charged 20 euros for 20 hours on their computers and I didn't use all those hours either ... too much to see and do.

Having said that I bought a MJ about a year ago and never used it as I didn't have a phone to plug into it and couldn't be bothered getting one as the phone cards were too good a deal.

Brian


----------



## Happytravels (Apr 9, 2010)

*computers*

I am very interested in the MJ and wanted to know if you could use two different computers?  Say on our laptop while on vacation and then the desktop while we are at home?  Our long distance carrier is getting ridiculous and looking for a solutions.


----------



## mshatty (Apr 9, 2010)

Happytravels said:


> I am very interested in the MJ and wanted to know if you could use two different computers?  Say on our laptop while on vacation and then the desktop while we are at home?  Our long distance carrier is getting ridiculous and looking for a solutions.



Yes, you just move the MJ from your laptop to your desktop


----------



## pjrose (Apr 9, 2010)

Happytravels said:


> I am very interested in the MJ and wanted to know if you could use two different computers?  Say on our laptop while on vacation and then the desktop while we are at home?  Our long distance carrier is getting ridiculous and looking for a solutions.



Yes, absolutely.  Order a MJ right now.  Try it for a few weeks or a month.  If you aren't happy you can return it.  If you are happy you can dump your long distance carrier and save quite a lot of money.


----------



## nkldavy (Apr 9, 2010)

*I Have Been Told ...*

... that with MJ you don't need to use you own area code.   This can be a plus if you want to do Craig's list or otherwise hide from the bad guys  

Uncle Davey


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 9, 2010)

nkldavy said:


> ... that with MJ you don't need to use you own area code....
> Uncle Davey



It's true that you can select the area code for your MJ. (and change it once at no cost). It doesn't have to be to hide or for other nefarious purposes. We have ours area coded where the grown kids and grandkids live. That way we are a local call for them.

Jim Ricks


----------



## pjrose (Apr 10, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> It's true that you can select the area code for your MJ. (and change it once at no cost). It doesn't have to be to hide or for other nefarious purposes. We have ours area coded where the grown kids and grandkids live. That way we are a local call for them.
> 
> Jim Ricks



Smart idea!

Didn't someone recently post about phone calls back and forth between Canada and the U.S.?  This might work for them too.....


----------



## Happytravels (Apr 10, 2010)

*got it*

Ok I purchase the MJ yesterday @ Walgreens.........We haven't used it yet....will let you know what my thoughts are after I use it....Thanks for all your help.....


----------



## Happytravels (Apr 27, 2010)

*update*

Been using the magic jack now for couple weeks on my desktop at home. We have been calling FL, AZ and CO to family and Friends.  Have had know issues and works great.  We are taking it on our next trip to AR and then to the Bahamas for two weeks in June.  :whoopie:

We didn't do the auto renewal, so how do we renew once a year?

OK I think I found my answer to my question..........just log into your account......once there you can extend your service, change phone numbers, etc...


----------



## Happytravels (Jun 25, 2010)

*update*

Just have to tell you great TUGGERS again how valuable you are to me!!!!!!

We where on our vacation in the Bahamas when I got a message from MJ from my daughter.............I had a death in the family and had to change my plans.........plane tickets etc,...............

One call to the airlines...........was over 70 minutes.......we did get everything worked out but just think....I checked with my cell phone carrier months before we left...they wanted $5.99 for the international plan then $2.00 per minute...that one phone call would have been over $140.00 w/o taxes..because of having to change all of our planes flying into different airports and keeping everyone informed..............this little device paid for itself at least 3X's over.   

Thanks for all you great tips and tricks............


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 16, 2011)

*Resurrecting Old Thread - Magic Jack*

Due to the spotty cell service in our neighborhood and the need for more reliable (read NO DROPPED CALLS) service, we picked up the Magic Jack earlier this week.

It has worked fabulously.  In reading consumer reviews, it would appear that those who reported poor service with MJ were most likely suffering from a less than powerful pc or perhaps poor connection to the internet.  With a decent computer and DSL, we've been fine.  Out of maybe 20 calls all around the USA, only one had an echo so I redialed and the problem was gone.

I'm planning to load the software on my netbook for my upcoming trip to Africa in hopes of calling home at least once or twice a week, subject to a decent internet connection.  We'll see how that works out


----------



## bobbornstein (Jul 16, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> It's true that you can select the area code for your MJ. (and change it once at no cost). It doesn't have to be to hide or for other nefarious purposes. We have ours area coded where the grown kids and grandkids live. That way we are a local call for them.
> 
> Jim Ricks



Changing the area code used to be free, not anymore. Also, not all area codes are available (i.e. none in New Hampshire at all). Not really an issue, we just grabbed another area code from Massachusetts. Friends eventually get use to the "strange" area code. We use ours while travelling, Bahamas, Aruba, Cancun, etc. from the hotel room with our laptop. The key is the reliability of the internet connection. If not, the connection sounds terrible like you are missing every other word. When there is a good internet connection it works awesome.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 16, 2011)

I guess we are all in different situations.  But for me using my cell phone is a lot simpler and the marginal cost of my calls is almost always zero.  Maybe I'm lucky, or just call from the right places, but I haven't had a dropped call with AT&T in over 5 years (unless talking to a Sprint customer which I attribute to Sprint).

George


----------



## Phydeaux (Jul 16, 2011)

iPod Touch or Smartphone with Skype app and make calls anywhere in the world for free with a pocket device. Laptops on vacation? No thanks. A lot has changed since Smartphones were introduced.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 16, 2011)

bogey21 said:


> Maybe I'm lucky, or just call from the right places, but I haven't had a dropped call with AT&T in over 5 years (unless talking to a Sprint customer which I attribute to Sprint).



Well my work cell phone was ATT and reception sucked here . . . and our personal services are with Sprint . . . both are bad here.


----------



## pranas (Jul 16, 2011)

bogey21 said:


> I guess we are all in different situations.  But for me using my cell phone is a lot simpler and the marginal cost of my calls is almost always zero.  Maybe I'm lucky, or just call from the right places, but I haven't had a dropped call with AT&T in over 5 years (unless talking to a Sprint customer which I attribute to Sprint).
> 
> George



I had to stop using AT&T because of dropped calls during emergencies.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 16, 2011)

Phydeaux said:


> iPod Touch or Smartphone with Skype app and make calls anywhere in the world for free with a pocket device. Laptops on vacation? No thanks. A lot has changed since Smartphones were introduced.



Skype is free on a smart phone?


----------



## Pit (Jul 16, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Skype is free on a smart phone?



This is a good option if you have an unlimited data plan or have a WiFi connection from your phone. In either case, there is no added cost to use Skype.

I use Skype from a laptop. For $3/month, its unlimited calling to landlines, cell phones in the US & Canada. I'm getting ready to add a Skype-in number that will let me take incoming calls through Skype. Trying to decide if I want to hook up my old phone through the USB port or buy a cordless Skype phone for this purpose.


----------



## Phydeaux (Jul 16, 2011)

Packing a laptop to bring on vacation is analogous to packing a broom to swat the mosquitoes. JMHO.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 16, 2011)

Phydeaux said:


> Packing a laptop to bring on vacation is analogous to packing a broom to swat the mosquitoes. JMHO.



There are many reasons to take a laptop or netbook.  Even if I'm off the grid with no connection, I carry mine so that I can offload my photos from my cameras & memory cards.


----------



## BountyHunter (Jul 16, 2011)

*both*

we have MJ for incoming calls and Skype for outgoing. Woopie, we can both be on the phone at once


----------



## Pit (Jul 17, 2011)

Use this together with Google Voice for totally free VoIP.

http://www.amazon.com/OBi110-Service-Bridge-Telephone-Adapter/dp/B0045RMEPI/ref=pd_cp_e_1


----------



## Phydeaux (Jul 17, 2011)

Timeshare Von said:


> There are many reasons to take a laptop or netbook.  Even if I'm off the grid with no connection, I carry mine so that I can offload my photos from my cameras & memory cards.



You must be shooting in RAW. How many thousand photos do you shoot while on vacation?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 17, 2011)

Phydeaux said:


> You must be shooting in RAW. How many thousand photos do you shoot while on vacation?



Yes, when shooting the aurora borealis, I'm shooting RAW.

Often it is a matter of offloading onto the network as a back up should my camera or memory card go bad.

Good examples will be my upcoming wilderness trip camping in Denali NP.  No power or access to anything for five days.  I expect to shoot somewhere around 3-5k photos.  I suppose I don't know what to expect during my 12 day safarai in Kenya & Tanzania so I need to also be prepared to backup everything on those 12 days too.  Those are two extremes but not completely unusual.  I think on my Iditarod trip earlier this year I shot nearly 3k photos over two days.


----------



## Phydeaux (Jul 17, 2011)

Timeshare Von said:


> Yes, when shooting the aurora borealis, I'm shooting RAW.
> 
> Often it is a matter of offloading onto the network as a back up should my camera or memory card go bad.
> 
> Good examples will be my upcoming wilderness trip camping in Denali NP.  No power or access to anything for five days. * I expect to shoot somewhere around 3-5k photos*.  I suppose I don't know what to expect during my 12 day safarai in Kenya & Tanzania so I need to also be prepared to backup everything on those 12 days too.  Those are two extremes but not completely unusual.  I think on my Iditarod trip earlier this year I* shot nearly 3k photos over two days*.



Wow! That's a LOT of photos! How do you keep them organized? And you choose to offload them to a laptop vs. a portable HD?

Have you posted some to share?


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 17, 2011)

We've been paying around $80 month for traditional landline home phone plus DSL @ 2.5 MB speed for several years.   I must admit there are some old habits at work here which has me seeking to keep a landline, but not for what it's costing us.   We don't subscribe to pay TV (an antenna on the roof coupled with a Tivo works very well here), so the bundles the cable and U-verse folks offer mostly don't help us. 

Still when it came right down to it, there were two reasons for having a landline.  1) The alarm system needs a analog line to call the monitoring center & 2) our cell coverage in the house is spotty.   The alarm company didn't have a good IP interface for our system, but GSM cellular seems to work, so we put it in. Works great & cost me $10 a month for that service & $200 for the hardware.  Next, I took a chance and ordered the Magic Jack on a free 30 day trial to serve as a voice line.  $50 with all the shipping, tax & 1st year service & I must admit I am surprised how well it works.   I took it with me on the road last week using my laptop & a good wifi connection and it also worked great.  The best part here is there are no minutes of use to keep track of like the cell plans, it's cheap & it works with the existing house phones (no headsets & sitting at a computer).  Ended up upgrading to 5 years of service for $70 which breaks down to less than $2/month for phone service over that time, when you include the MJ purchase.

I understand MJ is rolling out the MJ+ "any day now".  Unveiled at the Consumer Electronics Show, it's supposed to plug into either a USB port or an ethernet port on your router so you don't have to leave your computer on all day & night for home service.   I'll likely get one of these for the house when it rolls out and transfer service to it so we don't need to have the computer on.   

The downside for us is they don't have the ability (yet) to transfer our old home number, & there is a slight delay (about 1/4 second) when talking over it, very much like a cellphone actually.  I'm very impressed with this for the price.   Now we are waiting for AT&T U-verse to install a 12 Mb connection to us.  $149 install fee with some sort of rebate card to off set this & $29/month for the first year...$54 there after.   All said and done it will take about a year to offset all the upfront costs, but we get more bandwidth at a lower cost and still have the services we want.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 17, 2011)

Phydeaux said:


> Wow! That's a LOT of photos! How do you keep them organized? And you choose to offload them to a laptop vs. a portable HD?
> 
> Have you posted some to share?



I download into file folders by date or location (or both) on my desktop.  My two primary camera bodies are set up as A and B so the autofile numbering system prevents duplicate photo file names.  (Learned that lesson the hard way one.)  Once they are on my netbook, I can then view the larger images and start dumping the less than desirable images especially when working with the aurora or wildlife.

Sometimes, I start the post-processing on the images too.  I never delete the original photo/file, adding notations such as cr (crop), rs (resize), br (add brightness) or ot (onetouch fix).  I don't use my photomatix program on the road on the netbook.

I don't need another device hence the no HD for travel, because I do use the netbook for other things too (like travel writing/documenting the trip).

As for photos posted, yes, I have posted several here on TUG in the thread with all of the others folks have shared here.  

Most of what I share (photos and travel writing) may be found on IgoUgo.com (link in my sig line here).  I rarely post my best photos, however, anywhere on the internet 

P.S.  Sorry to have hijacked this thread.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 11, 2011)

*Back on Topic - Magic Jack*

Well nearly a monthly into it, we are still loving it.  I especially like that I will be able to "call home" from Africa later this month, from my mini-netbook via the VOIP to my hubby at home.

We've only had one "quality" issue with echo on the call.  Other than that one call, everything's been very good.  +1 for Magic Jack!


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 24, 2011)

UWSurfer said:


> We've been paying around $80 month for traditional landline home phone plus DSL @ 2.5 MB speed for several years.   I must admit there are some old habits at work here which has me seeking to keep a landline, but not for what it's costing us.   We don't subscribe to pay TV (an antenna on the roof coupled with a Tivo works very well here), so the bundles the cable and U-verse folks offer mostly don't help us.
> 
> Still when it came right down to it, there were two reasons for having a landline.  1) The alarm system needs a analog line to call the monitoring center & 2) our cell coverage in the house is spotty.   The alarm company didn't have a good IP interface for our system, but GSM cellular seems to work, so we put it in. Works great & cost me $10 a month for that service & $200 for the hardware.  Next, I took a chance and ordered the Magic Jack on a free 30 day trial to serve as a voice line.  $50 with all the shipping, tax & 1st year service & I must admit I am surprised how well it works.   I took it with me on the road last week using my laptop & a good wifi connection and it also worked great.  The best part here is there are no minutes of use to keep track of like the cell plans, it's cheap & it works with the existing house phones (no headsets & sitting at a computer).  Ended up upgrading to 5 years of service for $70 which breaks down to less than $2/month for phone service over that time, when you include the MJ purchase.
> 
> ...



Updating our MJ/U-verse switching story a bit.   I heard in the wind that some are using Google Voice (GV) as their primary number which in turn forwards to some or all numbers you want it to ring to (home, work, cell, MJ...whatever).   So it was appealing to park the home number on Google Voice and direct it to ring on the Magic Jack, that way we retain our home number and am able to route to where ever we want it to go.   One really nice feature of GV is to have voice messages transcribed automatically when left to us and have it send both e-mail & txt msgs letting us know we have a msg.  The path to getting AT&T Landline to GV however required porting the land line to a cellphone and then from the cellphone to GV.   I bought a $7 sim card from T-mobile (now free) with 10 minutes of prepaid phone service & borrowed someones tmobile phone they had in a drawer & ported the home number to it.  Once successful I ported the number from T-mobile to GV for a $20 fee to GV.   24 hours later it's now all functioning.

Complicated?  Yes.   The break even point after investing in new hardware and services, approximately 13 months.   But now we have home phone service, using the same number (inbound) we've always had and improved voice messaging for less money.


----------



## tombo (Aug 24, 2011)

Pit said:


> Use this together with Google Voice for totally free VoIP.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/OBi110-Service-Bridge-Telephone-Adapter/dp/B0045RMEPI/ref=pd_cp_e_1



I agree that this is MUCH Better than Magic Jack for home use (not for portable travel calls). Pay a one time $49.99 and all calls are free in the US and Canada until at least 2012 using google voice. International calls are 2 cents a minute. Some of the OBi110 Calling Features: Call Forward, Caller ID ? Name - Number, Anonymous Caller Blocking, Message Waiting Indication - Visual and Tone Based . Also you don't have to have your computer to use it, it plugs straight into your router. In addition you can plug it into your router and send the out line to your house phone jack and all of the jacks in your house will work. Your phones in the bed room, den, etc, etc will ring and dial just like you had AT and T land line service. Not as easy to set up as Magic Jack, but it works any time someone calls without being tied to a computer. It is a free phone system.


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 25, 2011)

tombo said:


> I agree that this is MUCH Better than Magic Jack for home use (not for portable travel calls). Pay a one time $49.99 and all calls are free in the US and Canada until at least 2012 using google voice. International calls are 2 cents a minute. Some of the OBi110 Calling Features: Call Forward, Caller ID ? Name - Number, Anonymous Caller Blocking, Message Waiting Indication - Visual and Tone Based . Also you don't have to have your computer to use it, it plugs straight into your router. In addition you can plug it into your router and send the out line to your house phone jack and all of the jacks in your house will work. Your phones in the bed room, den, etc, etc will ring and dial just like you had AT and T land line service. Not as easy to set up as Magic Jack, but it works any time someone calls without being tied to a computer. It is a free phone system.



I think if I had to do it over again I might have gone that route.  There are several unknowns with all these systems as to what and who the underlying phone carrier is behind these VOIP systems and whether they'll be around years down the line.  At least MJ has a huge customer base.   At this point I'm waiting for MJ+ to be made available so I can use it stand alone without the computer, then re-purpose the original MJ I have for travel &/or work.

Still all of this is pretty exciting for someone who administers phone systems for his employer, has been dealing with phone companies for 30+ years on the job and is the son of a 30 year employee of GTE.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 23, 2011)

*Magic Jack -- Any Port In A Storm.*

Verizon land line stopped working at our house yesterday. Plus, our Verizon Wireless cell phone is currently on the blink.  

No idea what to do about the cell phone.  Verizon's land-line repair people won't be here till Friday. 

What to do till then ? 

Answer*:* Don't get mad -- get Magic Jack.

We whipped right on over to Radio Shack & bought 1 of those just as soon as we thought of it. We hooked it up to the electric computer & activated it just as soon as we got back. 

Result*:* Once again we can talk on the electric telephone, same as before except on a new phone number.  In fact, The Chief Of Staff is having a nice telephone conversation right now.  

Who'd a-thunk?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 23, 2011)

It gets better too...

I'm using a MacBook Pro these days with the built in microphone and speakers which works GREAT with Google Voice, truly free calls without any signup fee's.   It's a little weird just speaking into the computer screen, no headset, no additional software, but the calls are fine.

I noted in my last message I was waiting for MJ+ to come out.  It did, I got it but was a bit disappointed that they wouldn't transfer the service I prepaid (5 years) from the old MJ to the new MJ+.   Still, we're not talking about huge sums and the MJ+ works as advertised...plugging directly to the router leaving the computer out equation for the home service.   Increasing our home ISP bandwidth was a really good move for us.  

Now to find a use for the old usb port MJ with nearly 5 years of phone service still paid for.  With GV working so well with the laptop I don't need MJ for travel.  I was going to give it to my Mom to make free calls on, but so far she's not interested.   I may end up using it at work before long. <g>


----------



## bobpark56 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Internet speed requirements for MagicJack*

Does anyone have a feel for the internet speed and ping test requirements needed for successful use of MagiJack? I was unable to get MagicJack to work in Curacao and Vienna this year, and I can't get it to work in Mexico now. Slow internet and poor ping test performance seem to defeat on-the-road use of MagicJack. Works great from home, though. And when it does work, it is very cost-effective on calls to overseas locations.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 24, 2011)

*Don't Try To Call Me.  I'll Try To Call You.*




AwayWeGo said:


> Verizon land line stopped working at our house yesterday. Plus, our Verizon Wireless cell phone is currently on the blink.


Cell phone still not working. 

Verizon land line is OK as of this morning. 

Now we can use our Verizon line to call our Magic Jack phone & vice versa.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pranas (Nov 24, 2011)

pjrose said:


> SHOULD, yes, but whether I HAVE TO is the question.  Whenever I close the lid of my laptop, MJ gets unhappy (or tells me when I get back on again).  I usually don't bother to eject it, and it doesn't seem to be a problem.....




Not a problem now but you will need to replace it much sooner than necessary if you keep doing it this way.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Nov 24, 2011)

My computer group had a program on MJ and Skype recently.

Skype appears to be pretty much for people who want to go face-to-face on the computer. For that, it's good.

MJ now allows you to transfer your old number. It also plugs into the modem so you don't need to have your computer on. This is especially important as so many people are buying laptops or tablets rather than desktops. We currently have phone service with our cable provider. It works with a modem and, when you think about it, is not a lot different from MJ.

We have a home security system through a national provider and, for a few bucks more, have a backup that sends the alarm over a cellphone network in the event our primary phone line craps out.  I would assume, in the event we drop the cable phone and go with MJ, this would either become the primary connection or the security service would have some way to connect with the MJ. These foks aren't dumb and know they need a way not to lose customers who decide to discontinue their landline.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 24, 2011)

*I Think Of It As A Cell Phone But In Reality It's A Little-Bitty Pocket-Size Computer*




AwayWeGo said:


> Cell phone still not working.


Cell phone is working again. 

Not sure what was wrong with it. 

Our son took the battery out & put the battery back in again.  

After that, it powered up OK & once again is good to go. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Lee B (Nov 27, 2011)

*Special Offer for mJ Users.*

FYI, if you have been a loyal mJ user, keep an eye on the ad window of your mJ soft phone.  It will offer you a chance to buy the new mJ+ for half price, $35.  I ordered mine today, and during the process they offered extra ones for the same price, so I bought two of 'em.  They put the offer up on different soft phones on different days, so keep an eye out.  When it's your turn, the offer stays on all day, with no other messages cycling.

You will be able to use your original mJ phone number on the new mJ+, even as you continue to use the old one.  Also, they have free apps to put on an iPhone, iPad and iPod Touch, maybe Android stuff too.  Those apps can ALSO have the same number.  It makes the iPod Touch look like an iPhone, when you are in range of wireless Internet, yet you talk with US and Canada for free. 

MagicJack merged with a company called Vocaltec, which claims to have invented Voice over IP.  They make their own hardware and software, and they also built their own competitive local exchange companies.  So they are the real deal.  They offer exchange equipment to other providers.  The trading symbol is CALL.


----------

